# my protein Impact Whey Protein (flavours)



## jamesbaa

Im Just about to make my first purchase of the myprotein Impact Whey Protein! Iv been using the reflex instant whey but its just got a bit expensive compared to the Myprotein! will this be a good compromise?

Also what are the flavours like with the myprotein iv been used to drinking the reflex banana and i really enjoy it but fancy a change from banana! Whats the vanilla protein like?

cheers for any help

James


----------



## Dazarooni

Hi, I bought some Vanilla Impact Whey from Myprotein last week. I would describe the taste as being subtle and tastes like custard if you like that?

I find the taste good, not too sickly.

Taste is subjective however...


----------



## jamesbaa

thats great cheers for the quick reply

will be ordering some tommorow


----------



## rfc

I like the vanilla flavour best out of the ones i've tried (chocolate and strawberry being the others).


----------



## lolik

i just buy unflavoured because its cheaper and it tastes ok


----------



## shane278

5kg flavoured for £35 is cheap as it is when you use the pricematcher.


----------



## Guest

I bought the strawberry one and it was disgusting..............i thew it out.


----------



## myprotein

moonshinebabe33 said:


> I bought the strawberry one and it was disgusting..............i thew it out.


Hi,

Sorry to hear that you were unhappy with the strawberry flavour. We are always looking for areas to improve so any feedback is important. We appreciate that taste is individual and that not all flavours will suit everyone's palate, which is why we offer 11 different flavour options for Impact Whey Protein.

We have samples available for most flavours too, so if you're ever unsure whether you will like a particular flavour you can try one for just 99p!

MP


----------



## ostrain

I like the strawberry flavour


----------



## hilly

chic mint and banana are half decent. not as good as reflex but not bad at all.


----------



## Dazarooni

I'm looking forward to the strawberry and banana whey that I bought along with the vanilla, not even half way through the vanilla yet though!

I read about the 'new and improved' Strawberry cream flavour, I wonder if the Strawberry Cream I purchased is the new or old flavour? the date on the bag is 17/8/09

If the myprotein.co.uk guy is reading- can you tell me?


----------



## myprotein

[No message]


----------



## Parky

Chocolate mint goes down like a treat with milk


----------



## myprotein

moonshinebabe33 said:


> I bought the strawberry one and it was disgusting..............i thew it out.


Hi,

To confirm "strawberry" was our old flavour and "strawberry cream" is our new flavour.

MP


----------



## rossi.s

unflavoured all the way, been using for about a year now and it just like milk to me. love it.


----------



## Dazarooni

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> To confirm "strawberry" was our old flavour and "strawberry cream" is our new flavour.
> 
> MP


Thanks for that 

I quite like the vanilla flavour. I look forward to taking it so that's definitely a good thing!


----------



## JBWILSON

myprotein.co.uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> To confirm "strawberry" was our old flavour and "strawberry cream" is our new flavour.
> 
> MP


I don't know what your strawberry was like as I never tried it but I have tried the strwberry cream and it is so digusting tasting that I couldn't take more than a cpl of mouthfuls before chucking it away. It was the Total Protein Strawberry Cream, now I dont know whether its the flavouring or the protein mix that gives this taste (I've only used straight whey before) but I wont be buying it again.


----------



## Rekless

choc nut is BOOTIFUL!


----------



## jabba

yer the strawberry cream is very nice from my protein but the choc mint and the vanilla arnt that bad but the strawberry from reflex is very good one of the best but costs so much


----------



## kaos_nw

Chocolate nut all the whey! (Get it?  )


----------



## hilly

jabba said:


> yer the strawberry cream is very nice from my protein but the choc mint and the vanilla arnt that bad but the strawberry from reflex is very good one of the best but costs so much


How is 30ish pound "so much" for 2.2kg of very good whey containing digestive enzymes?????


----------



## Rocho

I've used Myprotein products for the last 5 years (Impact whey being one of them), great value and excellent service!!

I tried Reflex protein about 8 years ago and it tasted like sh1t!!!

I guess they have changed allot since then as I've heard good things recently!!


----------



## kaos_nw

I had a few samples of reflex sent to me by a member of another forum, and they were RANK. But the thing is they mixed really bad, stayed gritty/powdery and tasted chemically. I mixed in a MP Blender cup

But everyone else says it mixes/tastes fine etc :S so im thinking it may have gone off/air got to it in the mail or something? i really should try them again soon


----------



## Ben10

i was using Sci-Mentor premium whey strawberry and it tasted amazing with water alone, nice and thick even with 500ml water.

can you tell me what the MP strawberry cream is like with water?

cheers


----------



## phosphor

I love the choc smooth one, I think Vanilla is the worse, it tastes like slightly gone off milk.

I am just about to put another order in with MP, but not sure if I should order Maltodextrin (Which I have been using for about a year) or Vitargo Plus, as i am also looking to cut some weight.


----------



## kaos_nw

phosphor, IMO to cut some weight it doesnt really matter what carbs you use, its total calories that matter. So just make sure you have high protein, keep training intense and eat under maintenence

@Ben10 - was'nt sci-mentor included in the recent 'underdosing' scandel?


----------



## ah24

Raspberry is my fav


----------



## Ben10

not sure mate, all i know is it used to cost me £24.99 for 5lb and it tasted amazing. it has since reached £31.99 for the same box... a bit too dear if you ask me,

i want to try either MP or Bulk powders strawberry but wanna know which tastes best with water


----------



## Nemises

Iv always stuck to branded protien, but I bought 5kg priced matched to 35, I got the choc and its not to bad. I think il order again.


----------



## jakelad

Strawberry Cream very nice


----------



## ostrain

A bit off topic but has anyone cooked with impact whey??


----------



## 1adf1

hi ya i like the unflavoured whey protein...

just put another order in from mp and also ordered a few samples as i will be ordering a 5kg sack of the flavour just for a change... but was a bit disappointed that the samples dident come in all of the flavour as mp have just brought out...

melon

summer fruit

witch there was no option to buy a sample of these 2 flavours. i like the sound of the summer fruits flavour a lot but will not buy a 5kg sack until i have tasted it...

so will there be samples for these flavours coming out soon


----------



## Ben10

Nemises said:


> Iv always stuck to branded protien, but I bought 5kg priced matched to 35, I got the choc and its not to bad. I think il order again.


can you tell me which other protein is £35 for 5kg? and how i go about getting it price matched?


----------



## Nemises

Ben10 said:


> can you tell me which other protein is £35 for 5kg? and how i go about getting it price matched?


http://www.myprotein.co.uk/pricematch.aspx

and enter www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk to pricematch :thumb:


----------



## Ben10

Nemises said:


> http://www.myprotein.co.uk/pricematch.aspx
> 
> and enter www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk to pricematch :thumb:


feel the reps!

cheers!


----------



## Dazarooni

phosphor said:


> I love the choc smooth one, I think Vanilla is the worse, it tastes like slightly gone off milk.


I think the vanilla tastes like custard- I like it.


----------



## muscleuk

strawberry or vanilla are my faves, hate banana protein think its disgusting


----------



## jamesbaa

I received my Vanilla powder the otherday and its lovely it tastes just like custerd! It tastes very sweet but not sickly! Much prefer it to my reflex banana flavour which id been using for a few months!


----------



## Dazarooni

jamesbaa said:


> I received my Vanilla powder the otherday and its lovely it tastes just like custerd! It tastes very sweet but not sickly! Much prefer it to my reflex banana flavour which id been using for a few months!


I think myprotein.co.uk should advertise the flavour as 'vanilla custard' rather than vanilla.

It's definitely a pleasant taste and when you look forward to taking your protein drink then it must be good.


----------



## defdaz

Just got some Strawberry and cream flavour, and with some glutamine and creatine added in, mixed with water, tastes pretty good. No complaints at all.


----------



## bigricky

best flavours of impact whey are banana and choc mint, i think m.p are great products for great prices you go wrong.... although i do always have bag of choc pro-pep on hand as an occasional treat, definately the best tasting protein about especially when added to oats, raisans and nuts gorgous!!!


----------



## Dazarooni

Just tried the strawberry cream flavour- very nice indeed. Have 5kg to get through!


----------



## Syko

Made a order for a bag of chocolate smooth yesterday at 11am

It was here today by 2pm 

Chocolate smooth is the best IMO


----------



## Smitch

Another vote for choc smooth here.

To be fair, for £35 for 5kg any of the flavours are ok.


----------



## Syko

Smitch said:


> Another vote for choc smooth here.
> 
> To be fair, for £35 for 5kg any of the flavours are ok.


I love the smell of it even more :lol:

For 35? Not anymore mate


----------

